
Ask HN: Why would someone look for a female CEO? - WnZ39p0Dgydaz1
I just got an email from someone looking for a female CEO. I&#x27;m not female, so I don&#x27;t understand why I got contacted in the first place, but it made me really curious:<p>What is the reason that someone would specifically be looking for a <i>female</i> CEO? Is this normal in the US? Isn&#x27;t this the same as someone looking for an [insert race here] CEO? It this even legal?<p>I&#x27;m sorry if this questions comes off as offensive or naive, I know it&#x27;s a sensitive topic in the US, but I truly don&#x27;t understand.
======
jahn716
The recent political climate in the US has made factors like this major
considerations for people to have. Whether it's right or if it's just
fashionable for the moment, I'll refrain from making a judgement on whether
it's normal. But it's certainly becoming a _thing_ as there are more public
conversations about equality and fairness.

To be fair, it's increasingly a topic in Europe as well. Or at least in France
where I currently live. Sure, it's not as in your face as in the US. But there
is increasingly more public discourse on diversity and what equality
means/should mean. Point is, I think it's now more a global phenomenon than
just the US.

------
recrudesce
Sounds like a company who wants to hire a female CEO so they can be one of
those "LOOK HOW DIVERSE WE ARE" companies that like to shout about it at every
given opportunity to be fashionable or in the news.

Controversial Opinion Time: Hire the right person for the job, don't look for
a specific gender or ethnicity to meet some arbitrary quota.

------
sharemywin
I don't think it's legal. Much better language.

We're an equal opportunity employer. All applicants will be considered for
employment without attention to race, color, religion, sex, sexual
orientation, gender identity, national origin, veteran or disability status.

This is not legal advice, consult a lawyer for legal advice.

